# September Hatch



## teddy (Sep 6, 2012)

I have a 7 egg incubate. Put four in the beginning of September and three more eggs in a few days later. I use to think it is 21 days but it is more like 19, and yesterday the first 4 hatched out.










The incubator is kind of small and since I had it set for 21 days it was still turning the eggs. The first three sat on the last hatching egg while it was turning and the hole was left on the bottom. The membrane dried out and I had to help the last one a little bit. But the chick seems okay.

Someone told me today that 99 degrees will make roosters and 101 degrees will make hens. Can any one give any truth to this?

As far as I can tell by the feather sexing they're all roosters. Going back and taking a second look.


----------



## MatthewBK (Sep 24, 2012)

They look so cute and fluffy!  I hatched out 20 chicks this year. Normally I hatch out more, but I'm running low on space. 

Also, just some side notes, the hatching time is 21 days, although this year I have had a lot of premies as well.
You should also stop flipping them on day 18 (3 days before they're supposed to hatch), that way, they know which way is up. 

As far as the temperature, I'm not entirely positive, but I believe that is false. I've had it set at both temperatures (and in between) and it doesn't really change the hen to rooster ratio.


----------



## oakwood (Aug 21, 2012)

Beautiful healthy chicks


----------



## twentynine (Jul 11, 2012)

Yep! It's suppose to be 21, but I have had a few 19 day hatches. Mostly mine begin hatching the later half of day 20, and continue into the first half of day 22.


----------



## teddy (Sep 6, 2012)

The last three are hatching and I think I got my buff rock chick. pic's in a bit.


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

Awesome !!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Score. Really looking forward to pics!


----------



## teddy (Sep 6, 2012)

*Buff Rock*

I only have one Barred Rock hen so it is hard to get her egg. But I do believe this chick came from her. I'v been watching her and following her and took her eggs and could not stand the wait. I put 7 more eggs in for one more hatch. They all should be from her.

This is the chick I believe came from the Barred Rock hen's egg and was fathered by a Buff Orpington Rooster. As far as I can tell it is a pullet.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Adorable chick!!!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Too.......cute......can't.........stand........ It.......!!!!!!!!


----------



## BootedBantam (Aug 31, 2012)

Very cool, love watching and learning. Good luck!!


----------



## teddy (Sep 6, 2012)

*not even 2 months old*

Can you believe these are not even two months old yet? Hatched 9.24.2012.


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Wow! Looks like a small full grown. I can't believe how big my silkie is getting too.


----------



## teddy (Sep 6, 2012)

*Remains found looks like a Homicide!*

Late breaking news the remains of what nows appears to be a homicide were found yesterday afternoon of a rooster from the sept hatch. This brings the final count to be 3 roosters and 3 hens. It appears that the butcher is back. Officials are increasing security with a standing kill on site order.

On a lighter side egg production workers are coming off there moult and resuming production. No agreement has been reached with union workers. It seems they are happy with current wages. As much scratch as they want!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Now that's the kind of news I could read daily. Sorry about the murder.


----------



## chasesams (Mar 4, 2013)

never heard of the temp making a hen or cock but as far as the feather sexing goes its pretty accurate once you know what your looking for
i've been told by people that hatch chickens the male and female ratio is usually 50-50


----------

